# Here today, gone tomorrow.



## Ron Evers (Jun 30, 2014)

Well, not exactly, it took me 11 days to go from this,





to this.




Here is where it is now, our front porch.  




Hard work in this heat for an old fart.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2014)

Do you ever encounter a problem with rats living in the wood pile?


----------



## Designer (Jun 30, 2014)

That's a very neat stack, Ron!  Maybe a little TOO neat.


----------



## Designer (Jun 30, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Do you ever encounter a problem with rats living in the wood pile?



Around here it is chipmunks.  And the dogs tear down the pile trying to get the "rats".


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 30, 2014)

Rats!

I live in the country, no rats, field mice like woodpiles.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 30, 2014)

No Rats but we have had mice & chipmunks.  

Our problem of late is mice nesting in our cars on top of the cabin filters.  You know when they have nested in there because of the godawful stink coming from the vents.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 30, 2014)

Designer said:


> That's a very neat stack, Ron!  Maybe a little TOO neat.



The wood was stacked in the sellers yard in 1 cord rows, (24' x 4' x 1.3) I bought three of them.  My stacking is obviously much tighter as the yield after I re-stacked it in the porch is only 2.5 cord.  (30' x 4' x 2.6')


----------



## Designer (Jun 30, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> the yield after I re-stacked it in the porch is only 2.5 cord.



Did you see the stacked wood in the yard before you bought it?  

I agree that you stacked it better, but perhaps you can get a partial refund.


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice set.  Wood heat or supplemental ?


----------



## snerd (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice stack! Ya gotta love living where there are actual seasons, huh?! I don't know how those right and left coasters do it!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 30, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Nice set.  Wood heat or supplemental ?




Primary heat with oil furnace back-up.


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 2, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> No Rats but we have had mice & chipmunks.
> 
> Our problem of late is mice nesting in our cars on top of the cabin filters. You know when they have nested in there because of the godawful stink coming from the vents.




Nice job.  I am always a little afraid of woodpiles against the house attracting critters and spiders that will work their way inside.  A few years ago I parked at an off airport parking lot in YYZ for a weekend flight and when I got back about 1 mile or so down the highway burning smell and smoke from the engine area.  A nice nest of dried grass had been built on the engine over the weekend.  At least they didnt eat the wiring like my son and law had done to his car.


----------



## paigew (Jul 2, 2014)

That is a lot of wood! Do you always cut your own wood, or did that tree really need to come down? My father in law has wood heat. I love it when we go visit during the winter.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 2, 2014)

paigew said:


> That is a lot of wood! Do you always cut your own wood, or did that tree really need to come down? My father in law has wood heat. I love it when we go visit during the winter.



I bought 3 cord of cut & split hardwood.  1 cord =128 cubic feet.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 2, 2014)

I hope you bought the marshmallows


----------



## BrickHouse (Jul 2, 2014)

Try sticking those antistatic laundry sheets every so often. Works for keeping the mice out of the engine compartment in the winter.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 2, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Try sticking those antistatic laundry sheets every so often. Works for keeping the mice out of the engine compartment in the winter.



Never heard of that trick, thanks.  

I took nests out of both cars two weeks ago & replaced the filters only to have one nested in again.  I put mouse/rat bait under the hood of that car.


----------

